# Fainting Stud to Nubian Doe



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

We have lost our last buck in the area that is purebred MILKING goat. We have Boer breeders, but all of them have lost kids and does, who they bred to their bucks, due to the kids shoulder size. So we have don't have anymore studs for our Nubian doe and her doeling who will also be a milker, to breed to.

A friend of ours has a taller sized Myotonic (Fainting) buck, but is still shorter than our does, and is about 4 years old. Body wise I don't think he would cause our does to produce too wide of kids that they can't pass. But I was wondering if breeding him to them would even make a milking goat? Would it produce a healthy kid(s)? I know we couldn't register them. We wouldn't keep any of the kids, it is just to freshen our does, but I also want the kids to have a chance of being milkers so they wouldn't sell for meat. Plus, I don't want our does to have trouble passing the kids. Has anyone ever experimented breeding Myotonic Bucks to Dairy Does? I'll figure out something else if I can't. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That will definitely reduce the milk ability but they could certainly still be milkers. Can you find a Nigerian breeder around?


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> That will definitely reduce the milk ability but they could certainly still be milkers. Can you find a Nigerian breeder around?


We don't have any dairy breeders period, the last one sold all hers and is moving to Oregon, which is across the country to us. The closest Dairy buck is about 5 town (50 miles) away, and I think they sold him.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm in a pickle with finding good studs too (the goats here never seem healthy), and a few people suggested AI. what do you think of that idea?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I plan on driving 60 miles to breed my goats to the ones I want them to breed to. It's a small haul for getting them decently bred to good bucks that will produce children that won't be meat kids.

I know it's not possible for everyone to do this of course. 
I have Nigerians in the area but I'm being picky at the moment.

Do you have the ability to get your own buck?


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

AmyBoogie said:


> I plan on driving 60 miles to breed my goats to the ones I want them to breed to. It's a small haul for getting them decently bred to good bucks that will produce children that won't be meat kids.
> 
> I know it's not possible for everyone to do this of course.
> I have Nigerians in the area but I'm being picky at the moment.
> ...


We are thinking on buying an older buckling and keeping him at a friends until breeding time, and just doing it that way, but we don't know yet. We don't have the facilities to keep animals separated, which is why we do not currently have a buck of our own.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I know what you mean. I would love to not have to travel to breed but that's not possible for us yet (we're breeding up and need a new buck each year for a bit). If I had a friend letting me keep a buck at their place, I'd jump at the chance though.


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

AmyBoogie said:


> I know what you mean. I would love to not have to travel to breed but that's not possible for us yet (we're breeding up and need a new buck each year for a bit). If I had a friend letting me keep a buck at their place, I'd jump at the chance though.


Haven't talked to her yet but since we have taken care of all 20-30 of her animals multiple times, and all three of her goats are fat and healthy, we don't see it as a problem. Plus it isn't a mile to her house, we can golf cart there. A friend of mine says (I am talking to her now) that a friend of hers has yearling bucks for sale. Maybe we have a chance!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

If I could find a Nigerian Dwarf buck, and bred them, how do I register them?


----------

